
California SB-1424 Internet: social media: false information: strategic plan - docdeek
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB1424
======
docdeek
A bill introduced by a State Senator (not yet law, perhaps not even likely to
become law) to regulate internet speech. Note that despite being titled
"social media' the law proposed would apply to a lot more than just social
networks, even including text messages. From the text of the bill:

> As used in this section, “social media” means an electronic service or
> account, or electronic content, including, but not limited to, videos, still
> photographs, blogs, video blogs, podcasts, instant and text messages, email,
> online services or accounts, or Internet Web site profiles or locations.

~~~
DataWorker
Maybe trying to get out in front of the feds. Certainly seems to be the
direction things are headed based on the zuckerburg congressional spectacle.

------
vokep
Good intentions, I certainly want to see legal progress in response to FBAG's
massive unregulated power, but this seems like step 1 to setting up the
Ministry of Truth.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministries_of_Nineteen_Eighty-...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministries_of_Nineteen_Eighty-
Four#Ministry_of_Truth)

